# apple pie baked in brown bag



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

after watching bobby flay throwdown challenging elegant farmer's apple pie baked in brown bag, I would like to duplicate it. unable to find the recipe since the bottom crust uses lard (pie crust) but the top crust is like a cookie. I recall them using tapoica in the filling. is this tapioca flour instead of using cornstarch or ap flour?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Many fruit pies use pearl tapioca as a thickener. It dissolves in the juices during cooking.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

No this is not Tapioca flour this is small pearl Tapioca which is used in a lot of berry filled fruit pies. The tapioca expands slightly and looks and taste like berries. Apple pies use starch, jell ,or pectin. It also brings overall cost of pies down as adding tapioca is cheaper then adding more fruit.:chef:


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi Pastrycake,

The pie looked amazing and the two different crusts are so interesting. What does the paper bag do for it? I think he said it "steams" in the bag?

Do you remember the variety of apples they used?

Please let us know if you figure it all out.

I was thinking about it during the day wishing I had some with a hot cup of coffee!

Thanks
H.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

is this it?

very confusing - site pages sez:
Recipe courtesy Bobby Flay, 2008
Show: Throwdown with Bobby FlayEpisode: Brown Bag Apple Pie

Fried Apple Pies Recipe : Bobby Flay : Food Network

but it's fried, not baked...


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

the show rarely post the other recipe only bobby flay. of course, bobby's fried apple pie lost to the elegant farmers brown bag pie. They mentioned that the recipe was from a cookbook 20 years ago. So it is not a new created technique. The farmers uses ida red apples from their own farm. The only recipe I found was from gale gand sweet dreams except she does not have the unique two different crust. The top crust should be a sugar cookie type crust and and the bottom is normal pie crust (lard). You can watch the episode on the web. It looks really good. if anyone has a chance to visit or even order one.. they do sell it the pie in chicago or neaby areas. It is supposedly the best pie in the world. with fall season coming, would like a some pies!


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

best apple pie in the world? I'm not sure, but it's pretty d...good, especially with a piece of sharp cheddar cheese. I used to work at the Elegant Farmer, and this pie crust recipe and the recipe for their cranberry walnut pie (with a similar crust) were secrets back then and remain to this day. I have seen recipes for apple pie backed in a brown bag; however, never tried them cuz it's only a 40 minute drive for the real thing. Lucky me 

PS, didn't they mention that they use a mix of apples including Golden Delicious and Mac's?


----------



## windsong163 (Aug 13, 2009)

I saw this episode of throwdown too. I was very intrigued by the Brown Bag Apple Pie. I remember the Farmer saying the top crust was made by mistakenly adding double of one ingredient. Could that be sugar? I personally don't add sugar in my pie crust but I do sprinkle it on top. I wanted to see what it was all about with the brown bag. I have one of my pies in the oven, in a bag, as I type. :lips: I hope it turns out well.

Keep us posted if anyone finds the recipe....experimentally or otherwise!

:chef:


----------



## homecooker (Aug 14, 2009)

I also saw the recipe from Gale Gand, Sweet Dreams. I read through the comments and someone actually posted what they thought the top crust is made of. I believe it consists of 1c. each of butter, flour and sugar. The recipe overall sounds good.


----------

